# Problems with Piglet



## Pigman (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a piglet that is not eating, appears to be sleepy all the time, and it not gaining any weight. 

The past couple of days have seen a lot of wet/loose stools. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

Whats the age? May need to worm it. That's what I'd do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Pigman what did you do?


----------

